

YC S11 Rejection Letter - citizenkeys

We're sorry to say we couldn't accept your proposal for funding.
Please don't take it personally.  The applications we receive get
better every funding cycle, and since there's a limit on the number
of startups we can interview in person, we had to turn away a lot
of genuinely promising groups.<p>Another reason you shouldn't take this personally is that we know
we make lots of mistakes.  It's alarming how often the last group
to make it over the threshold for interviews ends up being one that
we fund.  That means there are surely other good groups that fall
just below the threshold and that we miss even interviewing.<p>http://ycombinator.com/whynot.html<p>We're trying to get better at this, but the hard limit on the number
of interviews means it's practically certain that groups we rejected
will go on to create successful startups.  If you do, we'd appreciate
it if you'd send us an email telling us about it; we want to learn
from our mistakes.<p>Y Combinator Team
======
suhail
If you were rejected from Y Combinator. Mixpanel is offering free startup
plans to you to help bootstrap your startup.

Just forward your rejection letter (as proof) to free@mixpanel.com, sign up,
and let us know.

~~~
ABrandt
Your guys' support of the startup community and overall awesomeness continues
to impress me! This is a great example of paying it forward with potential for
future returns (some of those free accounts you give out will undoubtedly go
on to succeed). Thanks for your contributions.

------
matthewhardnack
We received a rejection letter as well, we aren't disappointed, the whole
process has been a great learning experience for us, filling out the
application and recording the video got us thinking about things we hadn't.

I've also learned to get more feedback and to go to great new places, like
wompt and convore to get that feedback.

When we submitted our application we thought that our service was the only
service like it out there and we had a hard time explaining our service. But
we were wrong just yesterday (1 day before the rejection letter), I found out
that there is a similar service and that it was even funded by YC. That
service being Songkick. Our lack of research is our own mistake, a mistake
we'll learn and grow from.

Today our description is:

Subscriby is like Songkick but for any interest you decide on and like
Topspin, it allows brands to connect directly to it's fans to promote and
sell.

Yesterday it was:

A service that is like twitter/facebook but provides filtered updates for
relative interests.

And on our website it's:

Subscriby is a User-submitted Micro-news Aggregator. Users subscribe to
interests and receive filtered updates of user's selected types.

So I'm not surprised, that out of the very talented people that applied, we
got rejected.

Thanks and we'll see you next batch!

------
tiabasnk
Aint taking it personally. After all, just coz YC is not funding does not mean
you have a bad idea. If you're smart and determined, you can still pull
through :)

------
jerrya
I received my reject letter, which is fine, just filling it out helped me sort
out a lot of ideas.

I shall place it next to my NASA Astronaut reject letter. I was surprised to
find out how obesi-phobic they are!

------
mariust
We also got rejected, but that's fine. We did not had any demo or a pitch
video, so our odds got down the road. However we would like to learn more
about how a startup really works (we mean the documents, funding, etc). I will
make a post here on hacker news in order for us to get off the ground, I am
sure we will have a great product by demo day. We made a deadline for us (demo
day).

------
ricaurte
If you are a business or other non-technical person, a friend and I are
building a product to help you get your software idea built and launched, so
that you can start making money off of it. My email is in my profile if you're
interested.

